# Ukc rules for tails



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

I just got a new standard parti pup who's 12 wks old he's gorgeuous  but I noticed his tail has a slight curl to it, his tail has a white tip on the end and the breeder left it long so the white tip would stay cuz it's cute, anyway I kinda wanted to maybe show him when he's a little older but wasn't sure if they would disqualify him for having a curl to his tail I don't want to embarrass myself. Also I wanted to know what haircuts were permitted in the ukc I really want to put him in a German but if his tail curls I don't want to carrot it are you allowed to show in a modified clip such as a German with a pom on the tail?


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Randi6567 said:


> I just got a new standard parti pup who's 12 wks old he's gorgeuous  but I noticed his tail has a slight curl to it, his tail has a white tip on the end and the breeder left it long so the white tip would stay cuz it's cute, anyway I kinda wanted to maybe show him when he's a little older but wasn't sure if they would disqualify him for having a curl to his tail I don't want to embarrass myself. Also I wanted to know what haircuts were permitted in the ukc I really want to put him in a German but if his tail curls I don't want to carrot it are you allowed to show in a modified clip such as a German with a pom on the tail?


It's not a disqualifying fault to have a slight curl to the tail, you'll even see it in the AKC ring. What you'll have to do with the white on the tail is show with the parti/mismark variety class. Actually in UKC you'll probably have more competition in that class and will be able to work toward your Grand Championship. In my area of the country I get no solid color competition but it is different in other parts of the country and in Canada. Enjoy and have fun and if you want more information just pm me or send email to [email protected]. I show in 3 different show venues; UKC, IABCA and AKC.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Randi, I see you are in Los Angeles. I have been to a couple of UKC shows here and there have always been partis. I have seen a dog with a full tail that curled over his back in the ring. Go to a couple of the shows and you'll see. My puppy has a long dock with a slight curve at the end and I am planning on doing UKC with her. 

You are supposed to do a puppy show cut under a year, so plan on that. A carrot tail looks great on dogs with straight tails, but not so much on curly ones. A German is not one of the cuts in UKC. You can do the sporting, the continental or the English saddle, but you will see all kinds of cuts in UKC because it says, “For conformation exhibition, the coat may be presented naturally, corded, or in one of the traditional clips described below.” 
United Kennel Club: Standard Poodle (Revised July 1, 2009)
"may be presented..." leaves a lot of leeway. My understanding is the judges are not to judge based on clip.


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

thanks for all the info, ive been trying to look into going to some shows out here but havent found any locally i checked the ukc website but its a little confusing for me cause some are breed specific and some are just agility and not conformation so if you know of a site that i can find upcoming events please let me know anyways here are some pics of my new puppy one of them is a pretty good one of his tail let me know your thoughts hes such a wonderful pup idealy im gonna use him for grooming competition but i thought showing might be fun too


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

That looks to be a mild curl. The white tip exaggerates it a bit. You should do just fine. Tails change as they grow. It may straighten a bit or curl more as he grows. He sure has cute toes with the black spots. I wouldn't let his tail hold you back from showing at all. It looks quite acceptable. My Mom's girl has a tail that she holds straight over her back. She was a CKC champion at 7 months. The rest of her is really well put together. A tail is not something that will effect movement or health. If you've got a great dog with a gay tail vs a poorly moving one with a straight tail most judges would pick the better moving and assembled one. Good luck with your cute boy!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I was just curious as to if this was Kratos? I remember you posting a while back about a parti pup that you had gotten that was having seizures. Is this the same puppy? If so, how is he doing?


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

No this isn't kratos he went to rescue he was too much for me to handle he's still in rescue they're trying to pinpoint what's wrong with him before they can adopt him out plus he needs major behavioral work  but this pup is a new puppy I've had him about 2 weeks and he's doing great he's actually a replacement from the breeder for kratos, his name is Stedman.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, great! It was good to get a young puppy because then you can ensure that he is properly socialized. Your last puppy was already 6 months old, right? A 6 month old unsocialized puppy is a total handful! The fact that he also had seizures meant you had a very difficult puppy. I still think it was wicked that the breeder would not take that puppy back and deal with the vet bills and seizures herself. 

You should be much happier with this adorable guy and he is very, very pretty. I am glad that everything is working out.


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Your puppy is really cute!!! I wouldn't worry about the tail, we have someone that has the opposite problem you do, they docked the dogs tail way too short. It is probably 2 inches. The dog is still doing real well in UKC confirmation events so the tail is a minor thing.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

What about low tail sets? I want to show Vegas in ukc altered and his dam comes from working lines in czech republic, so his tail set is lower. I'm not sure how we'll fare.


----------

